

Padrino 0.11.3 Released - DAddYE
http://www.padrinorb.com/blog/padrino-0-11-3-released-bug-fixes-aplenty-round-3

======
jfarmer
My personal website is powered by Padrino
([http://20bits.com](http://20bits.com)), having hosted it on Wordpress for
the 6 years prior. I liked Padrino but the codebase was kind of a mess. I
could tell that overall it was very immature.

What progress has been made on that front in the last year?

~~~
DAddYE
I think a lot, I mean I have deployed a huge amount of websites and others
too. This does not mean that we are "error free" there are two main things
planned to be refactored so I suggest to check this:
[https://speakerdeck.com/daddye/padrino-
framework-0-dot-11-an...](https://speakerdeck.com/daddye/padrino-
framework-0-dot-11-and-1-dot-0)

------
campezzi
Great news, good work guys. I've been following Padrino for a few months now
and it's by far my favourite Ruby framework - I find it to provide a very
elegant and powerful layer of functionality on top of Sinatra. I really hope
it gets more recognition and a bigger/more active community as IMO that is the
only area where Rails is unquestionably better. Congrats again on the new
release - looking forward to 1.0!

~~~
DAddYE
Thanks a lot! Yep 0.12 will be the first 1.0 pre, so should happen soon! Can't
wait too

------
gazaston
I'm just scratching the surface of Ruby development, and having played with
Rails then Sinatra, I'm excited to try Padrino. I just wish there were a wider
variety of tutorials available.

~~~
DAddYE
We are working on that, and also we are near to release a fresh new website,
so please add your request of guides tutorials or screencasts here:
[https://github.com/padrino/padrino-docs](https://github.com/padrino/padrino-
docs)

And there is also a good (work in progress) book:
[https://github.com/matthias-guenther/padrino-
book](https://github.com/matthias-guenther/padrino-book)

------
dcu
I wish I would have more time to contribute to the project.

~~~
daris
every little helps and is more than welcome :) so just do whatever you can and
that will be good enough :) thanks for your support!!

------
danso
Padrino is a wonderful project with a great community...I hope it picks up
more traction. I've used it for a few things...the only thing that stops me
from going all in is that for various gems, there are sometimes differences in
conventions between Padrino and Rails that prevent these gems from working
right out of the box...usually something to do with the assumption by Rails
gems that railties are in use. Usually the fix is a one-liner.

Example: Here's a quickly fixed incompatibility with the geocoder gem:

[https://github.com/alexreisner/geocoder/pull/332](https://github.com/alexreisner/geocoder/pull/332)

Otherwise, Padrino adds a significant, meaningful layer of convention over
stock Sinatra, and significantly fewer layers than Rails...but if you mostly
use Rails for ActiveRecord, Padrino pretty much has you covered.

~~~
DAddYE
Thanks a lot, as a founder I can say that we have the best community... EVER,
I'm so happy. Is it true we haven't the Rails or Bootstrap followers, but
right now we have so many precious contributions and if you look at the
"Changelog" you can see that. Thanks again!

~~~
aswanson
Seconding the gp sentiment. you guys are building a beautiful framework. Hat
tip...

~~~
daris
yay! :) thanks so much! <3

